# Good Day Gill fishing today



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Went out with the Fly Rod for a bit this morning to the pond. Haven't fished in what seems ages. Really good morning. Got 30-35 Gills. Can't remember exactly. Lots of little fish but for this cold weather it felt good to catch some fish. I got one that was 9 1/4in. and everything else was tiny. All came on Bead-Head Wooly Buggers. Gonna take some buds out this week. I'll get some pics. 
Tight Lines!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sound like you had some fun out there. As always you post good pics of what you use and what you catch.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice...do you tie your own???


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I do. Gonna start selling once I get a little more experiance. Only been doing it for 2 years. Really enjoy catching fish on something you made. Kinda cool


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Rod Hawg said:


> I do. Gonna start selling once I get a little more experiance. Only been doing it for 2 years. Really enjoy catching fish on something you made. Kinda cool


PM sent!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Got it. Haha. Thanks


----------

